# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Lelang bersama ke-15 s/d 16 jan 2018

## asnanto

Hallo om semua...kita ketemu lagi di lelang bersama yang ke-15 diawal tahun 2018. Langsung aja ya om untuk ikan2 lelangannya adalah sebagai berikut :




*Ketentuan Lelang :
*
1. Lelang dimulai pada saat diposting dan berakhir pada hari *Selasa tanggal 16 Januari 2018 pukul 21.00 waktu server koi's.*

2. Apabila dalam kurun waktu 5 menit terakhir sebelum closing ( jam 21.00 - 21.05 ) ada bid yang masuk maka lelang untuk semua ikan akan diperpanjang 5 menit sampai pukul 21.10 bila selama perpanjangan waktu 5 menit tsb ( jam 21.05 - 21.10 ) tidak ada bid yang masuk maka lelang akan berakhir. Tapi apabila ada bid masuk antara pukul 21.05 - 21.10, maka lelang akan diperpanjang lagi 5 menit dari bid terakhir yang masuk dan berlaku seterusnya sampai tidak ada lagi yang bid di 5 menit terakhir.

3. Kelipatan bid minimal Rp. 100.000,-

4. Tidak ada bungkus option.

5. Ikan dalam kondisi sehat, kondisi ikan sesuai dengan yang ada difoto jika ragu dengan kondisi ikan mohon segera konfirmasi ke *nomer WA saya di 082127028360*

6. Pemenang lelang sudah harus melunasi ikan yang dimenangkannya selambat-lambatnya 2 x 24 jam atau pada hari *kamis tgl 18 Januari 2018.* Jika pemenang tidak melakukan kewajibannya dengan melakukan konfirmasi atas kemenangannya dan melakukan transfer pembayaran harga ikan dan ongkir dalam waktu 2 x 24 jam maka ikan lelang akan diberikan kepada penawar tertinggi ke-2 dan jika penawar tertinggi ke-2 tidak mau maka ikan akan kembali kekolam.

7. Harga ikan lelang belum termasuk biaya packing styrofoam dan ongkos kirim serta akan dikenakan biaya antar ikan ke stasiun atau sesuai kesepakatan antara penjual dan pembeli. Untuk pengiriman di Pulau Jawa kami hanya memakai jasa expedisi via kereta api dan untuk pengiriman diluar pulau jawa kami memakai jasa expedisi via cargo pesawat udara.

8. Ikan berlokasi di Jakarta dan Tangerang

9. 5% dari hasil lelang akan didonasikan ke kas KOI's

*FITUR AUTOREKAP*

Cara BID ikan sesuai dengan format sebagai berikut *#bid kodeikan=nominal*
Contoh: #bid 100=1000 (maka sistem akan otomatis merekap ikan nomor 100 dengan nominal 1jt) hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir

*Harga pembuka untuk ikan2 yang dilelang adalah sebagai berikut :
1. Showa Isa - nisai size 49 cm - sex n.a ( serti )...ob. 3.000.000
2. Hi Utshuri F1 Shinoda - nisai size 51 cm - sex female...ob. 1.000.000
3. Mukasi Ogon Dainichi - nisai size 55 cm - sex n.a...ob. 1.500.000
4. Goshiki Ogata - aka nisai size 40 cm - sex n.a ( serti )...ob 2.000.000
5. Karashi Marusei - aka nisai size 45 cm - sex female...ob 1.000.000
6. Kohaku Matsue - nisai size 50 cm - sex male ( serti )...ob 3.000.000
7. Showa Ueno - batal dilelang karena mati dalam proses karantina
8. Showa Uonomo - sansai size 60 cm - sex male...ob 600.000
9. Kohaku F1 - yonsai size 72 cm - sex male...ob 1.200.000
10. Kohaku Sakai - sansai size 61 cm - sex male...ob 800.000
11. Showa Yamamoto - sansai size 57 cm - sex male...ob 800.000

Link video ikan yang di lelang :
1. Showa Isa - nisai size 49 cm - sex n.a...https://youtu.be/Yb94aIBqTYM
2. Hi Utshuri F1 Shinoda - nisai size 51 cm - sex female...https://youtu.be/i7zPytstbys
3. Mukasi Ogon Dainichi - nisai size 55 cm - sex n.a...https://youtu.be/3IMjKbEKLAo
4. Goshiki Ogata - aka nisai size 40 cm - sex n.a ( serti )...https://youtu.be/5bRk8lJXrp8
5. Karashi Marusei - aka nisai size 45 cm - sex female...https://youtu.be/KtIOE4GAtWA
6. Kohaku Matsue - nisai size 50 cm - sex male ( serti )...https://youtu.be/1lkXbzx2GF4
7. Showa Ueno - batal dilelang karena mati dalam proses karantina
8. Showa Uonomo - sansai size 60 cm - sex male...https://youtu.be/Iv1VkmWuooE
9. Kohaku F1 - yonsai size 72 cm - sex male...https://youtu.be/oa6EXdwIgok
10. Kohaku Sakai - sansai size 61 cm - sex male...https://youtu.be/Sa_TifP8Mkg
11. Showa Yamamoto - sansai size 57 cm - sex male...https://youtu.be/riwthbCeq18
*

Terima kasih.....silahkan di bid ikan-ikan nya

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hallo juga om Griffin..

Apakah beni pundaknya bisa kembali normal?
Terima kasih

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

> Maaf om Asnanto, kalo ikan no 11, mulut/mukanya itu simetris atau agak mencong? .. trima kasih


Saya sudah konfirmasi ke pemiliknya dan diinfo memang ada sedikit miring om

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sgotama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Azmi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

#bid 9=2300

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fauzi Halim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

#bid 8= 1400

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## usm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GRiffiN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

#bit 9=2500

----------


## koiluncat

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Grandzz

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

#bid 9 =2600

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

#bid 1=3100

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

#bid 8=2000

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

#bid 10=1600

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## [email protected]

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

#bid 4 = 2800

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

#bid 4=3300

----------


## Lucky_Uken

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

#bid 4 = 3800

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

#bid 8=2500

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wokes

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

#bid 9=4500

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

#bid 9=4900

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

#bid 5=1500

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yenilestari

#bid 11= 2000

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BUDAKOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

#bid 1=4800

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

sisa 1 menit lagi sebelum closing di 21.45

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Fadil

#bid 9=5700

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Arieprabowo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dhimas

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

#bid 10=2500

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## uyan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

sisa 1 menit

----------


## dani.hugo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## coaxs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jaqoeve

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Lelang berakhir...

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 1w4k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yudhistira

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

*REKAP FINAL :
*
1. Showa Isa.....*5.100.000 oleh yudisthira.....Lunas*
2. Hi Utshuri F1 Shinoda.....*1.600.000 oleh yenilestari.....Lunas dan Terkirim*
3. Mukasi Ogon Dainichi.....ob. 1.500.000
4. Goshiki Ogata.....*4.000.000 oleh GAPS.....Lunas dan Terkirim*
5. Karashi Marusei.....*1.600.000 oleh BUDAKOI.....Lunas dan Terkirim*
6. Kohaku Matsue.....*4.400.000 oleh Dhimas.....Lunas dan Terkirim*
7. Showa Ueno - batal dilelang karena mati dalam proses karantina
8. Showa Uonomo.....*2.900.000 oleh ilham raya koi.....Lunas*
9. Kohaku F1.....5.700.000 oleh fadil
10. Kohaku Sakai.....*2.600.000 oleh dani.hugo.....Lunas*
11. Showa Yamamoto.....*2.500.000 oleh jaqoeve.....Lunas*

*Info pengiriman :*

Untuk ikan No. 1 - 8 - 9 - 10 - 11 akan dikirim minggu depan setelah proses karantina selesai
Untuk ikan No. 2 - 4 - 5 - 6 sudah dikarantina 1 minggu ikan siap dikirim dan pemenang bisa hubungi saya untuk proses pengiriman.

Terima kasih

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## asnanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

